# Happy Birthday Rochelle!!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Today is my little princess's 2nd birthday! :bday Today's activities include extra cuddles, extra treats, extra playtime, her favorite foods (including a catfood cake!), and presents. She's definitely getting the diva treatment today. 










Party pictures (and possibly a video of Rochelle with her new toy), coming soon! arty


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yaaaay! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl! Sounds like Meowmy has got big plans for your day.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rochelle. You don't look a day over 9 months


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rochelle!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Happy Birthday Rochelle!! =D


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Best wishes to Rochelle arty - still a kitten at heart ! 

Fran


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! shes a cutie


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

what a cutie birthday girl!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful! Evie and Mitzi send a big meow!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle sends a big "thank you" mew for all the birthday wishes.  Her day was a lot of fun. Here's a few pics! The video of their new toy is on the way, it's just taking a bit to get formatted. 

Settling down for a snooze with a laptop. 









Catfood cake! Wellness Beef and Chicken canned, with some Temptations and EVO Wild Cravings treats, and a sardine.









Alice hanging out in the cat tree.









Samantha being cute.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like Rochelle had a good birthday! I love seeing pictures of your babies


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A belated Happy Birthday to Princess Rochelle. Such pretty pictures of all three girls!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rochelle! Glad you had a great day!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party  but had to stop by and say how beautiful all your fur babies are! Rochelle looks like a little love bug


----------

